

Stats 48 hours after we launched tgethr - nate
http://blog.tgethr.com/post/125854305/48-hours-after-our-launch-of-tgethr

======
andrewljohnson
Don't look at those stats. They are totally meaningless.

Take it from a guy who had similar traffic early on. You really should pay no
attention to Hacker News traffic stats... just pay attention to the
suggestions.

I have many many thousands of Hacker news visits to my website, and the
traffic doesn't at all resemble what I now know to be real traffic.

Overall, using Google Analytics for anything but trend analysis is a fool's
errand. Absolute numbers mean nothing.

~~~
JeremyChase
I wholeheartedly agree that the stats from an HN or TC post are useless, but
it is still fun to know.

Also I am always interested to hear the number of requests/second generated
from a link. This is useful in benchmarking your site setup to make sure
you'll be able to comfortably handle the load.

------
charlesju
I don't get what your startup is about after 30 seconds of reading your front
page.

------
dshah
It will be interesting to also see the numbers a few days after the initial
spike has subsided.

This will give you a sense for the "trailer" on that early interest.

Thanks for sharing your numbers. Very interesting.

------
pierattt
Thanks for posting this. Even if it's not the most detailed report, any light
shed on the initial launch process of a product of this sort is interesting to
some degree.

------
Husafan
Forget Google Wave.. How is this different from Google Groups?

~~~
nate
If you're using a private, invitation-only Google Group you could probably
replace it with a Tgethr group.

Hopefully we've made it a ton simpler and more secure.

Some examples about security:

I don't believe if I setup a private Google Group with my coworkers about a
password or upload a sensitive file, that any of that would be encrypted with
SSL.

Also with an email certificate and a little setup, I can easily send and
receive encrypted emails with my group. If I want to send that password or
document to my group, I don't have to worry about the email being sent in the
clear to this 3rd party application. I also don't have to worry about the
emails that the 3rd party app sends out. If the group is setup as "secure",
tgethr is only going to send out encrypted emails if we have people's public
emal certificates. If we don't, they'll get links back to the app where they
can login and view the conversation under SSL, until they send us their cert.

This feature is definitely inspired by the constant worry we'd have about what
we can and can't put into a message on other SaaS collaboration tools we've
used, because of the emails that it sends out. "Better not share the
username/password in XYZ trouble ticket, because it's just going to send it
out in the clear to everyone else."

It's also inspired by Rackspace. We love using Rackspace. Those guys kick ass.
But their support system just sends me emails with links in them to login and
view the discussion online over SSL. I like using email, and this email is
full of text, but none of it is actually about the ticket. Because rightfully
they know they shouldn't be sending these sensitive emails about our hosting
over unencrypted emails.

So we put something tgethr to take some of the worry away about these types of
issues.

~~~
charlesju
Doesn't gmail allow for HTTPS? Isn't that the same equivalent security?

I'm sure I don't fully understand your value proposition, please elaborate.

------
ideamonk
Why the hell they have to mention google wave on this page? ofcourse no one is
confused about it and tgethr... I thought the page would show number of
customers they got by 48 hrs.

------
proee
I'd like to know how many paying customers have been acquired (if any at this
point?)

------
medianama
I don't get it....looks like an enterprise product that I don't need...

------
vaksel
you should break those stats even further, and say how many of those uniques
came from TC, how many came from HN etc.

